#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > نرم افزارهای گرافیکی | Graphics Software >  >  با  پسوندهابیشتر آشنا شوید

## sam_electronic

سورس برنامه به زبان جاوا= J 
فايل آرشيوي جاوا=JAR 
سورس برنامه به زبان جاوا= JAV 
فايل جاوا ساخته شده با نرم افزار JAVA=JBuilder 
فايل مرورگر نرم افزار گرافيكي JBF=Paint Shop Pro 
براش گرافيكي نرم افزار JBR=Paint Shop Pro 
فايل نرم افزارJC!=FlashGet 
فايل گرافيكي ذخيره شده در قالب گرافيكي JFI=JPEG 

فايل گرافيكي ذخيره شده در قالب گرافيكي JFF= JPEG 

فايل گرافيكي ذخيره شده در قالب گرافيكي JFIF= JPEG 

فايل گرافيكي ذخيره شده در قالب گرافيكي JIF= JPEG

فايل گرافيكي ذخيره شده در قالب گرافيكي JPE=JPEG 

فايل گرافيكي ذخيره شده در قالب گرافيكي JPEG=JPEG 

فايل گرافيكي ذخيره شده در قالب گرافيكي JPG=JPEG 

فايل جاوا اسكريپت رمز شده= JSE 

فايل تعيين نحوه چيده شدن حروف در صفحه كليد= KBD 

فايل گرافيكي نرم افزار KDC=Kodak Photo 

ماكرو صفحه كليد و فايل رجيستر كننده يك برنامه= KEY 

فايل فكس ويژه نرم افزار KFX=Kofax Group IV 
فايل تعيين نحوه چيده شدن حروف در صفحه كليد= KYB 

فايل نرم افزار LBA=Liberty BASIC 

فايل ليبل يا برچسب پايگاه داده LBL=dBASE 

فايل گرافيكي نرم افزار Deluxe Paint و فايل گرافيكي ذخيره شده در قالب IFF كامپيوتر آميگا= LBM 

فايل ليبل نرم افزار فاكس پرو= LBX

فرهنگ لغات واژه پرداز LCN=WordPerfect 

فايل متن نرم افزار LEG=Legacy 

فايل يا مجموعه فايل هاي فشرده شده بر مبناي الگوريتم LHW كامپيوتر آميگا= LHW 

فايل يا مجموعه فايل هاي فشرده شده بر مبناي الگوريتم LZH كامپيوتر آميگا= LHZ 

كتاب الكترونيكي ذخيره شده در قالب استاندارد كتاب الكترونيك مايكروسافت كه مي توان آن را با نرم افزار Microsoft Reader خواند و فونت LIB=CompuGraphic 

فايل شرح شرايط جواز استفاده از يك برنامه= LIC 
كتاب الكترونيك ذخيره شده در قالب استاندارد كتاب الكترونيك مايكروسافت= LIT 

آيكون ميان بر (Shortcut) در ويندوزهاي NT و LNK=9X 

فايل ثبت وقايع و اقدامات انجام گرفته توسط يك برنامه= LOG 

فايل صوتي ويژه نرم افزار LQT=Liguid 

فهرست موضوعي= LSN 

سورس برنامه به زبان LSP=LISP 

فايل فهرست= LST 

فرم نرم افزار LTM=Lotus 

فايل نامه ويژه محيط داس= LTR 

فايل يا مجموعه فايل هاي فشرده شده بر مبناي الگوريتم LHARC (همان LHA است. ) =LZH 

فايل داده نرم افزار LZS= Skyroads 

فايل يا مجموعه فايل هاي فشرده شده بر مبناي الگوريتم LZX كامپيوتر آميگا =LZX

----------

*aramis*,*DPS12*,*fkh52000*,*kami_in2000*,*Padashi*,*sarina1392*,*shaho48*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------

